# 3 month old with irritated penis, well baby visit on Friday - should I have them swab?



## Lit Chick (Aug 15, 2007)

My intact 3 month old's penis is rather irritated right now. 2 days ago he had a very dirty diaper that he sat in for a bit (due to being in the car) and when I changed him I noticed that his foreskin bled (little droplets like cracked lips, not like a cut). I've been watching it, and the part the bled seems healed, but there are other wandering points of irritation, and skin has been peeling off.

Based on what I've read here, it's probably all normal diaper irritation. He's not feverish or swollen. However, I have a well-baby visit on Friday, and I'm wondering if I should have them swab him in case it is a yeast or bacteria infection.

My oldest (now 3) never had any issues so I'm not sure what is irritation and what is infection.

Thanks!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

If it is still swollen at the visit a swab to check for yeast wouldnt hurt. As long as you can trust your Dr. to do it without retracting and hurting him.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

It really depends on whether or not your Dr tends to over react to stuff, and if s/he is pretty foreskin knowledgeable. Swabbing in and of itself is harmless, and could put your mind at rest or tell you to start yeast treatment. If the Dr starts messing with your DS's foreskin, or insists on starting treatments before getting any results, or refers you to a urologist, then it could result in much more damage than a mild infection.

In the mean time, start treating it like run of the mill diaper rash. A healing diaper cream (we liked Burt's Bees) and plenty of naked time.


----------



## Lit Chick (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm. The culprit might be either Wal-mart diapers or being in a car seat, or both. We've been driving a lot lately, and since we live in the boonies it's always 30-60 minutes to get anywhere. I use sposies overnight and when we're running around. Yesterday, I stayed home all day and used cloth, and he looked almost 100% normal. We were just gone for 90 minutes, and when I changed him his penis was kind of sticking to his scrotum and it was peeling again, with a slightly red tip. He was wet but not soaked. This only started recently, and this is the first time I've used that brand, and used sposies so much during the day.

Tomorrow is another day without errands, but Friday he will be in the car a lot again. I'll use cloth and see what happens. If he's still angry and red at the Docs, we'll swab to rule anything out.

I'm not sure about my doc and foreskin. She's examined both my boys, and never got aggressive, but then again they always looked normal. I will be on mama bear high alert, and if he is red I'll probably just not let her touch him, just to be safe. I'm sure I can do the swab, and if not....well, I can probably just hit my midwives for a culture.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lit Chick*
> 
> This only started recently, and this is the first time I've used that brand,


Some brands are scented. The fragrance might be irritating him.


----------



## Lit Chick (Aug 15, 2007)

Yay, it was the diapers. I got a different brand for overnight, and they did not bother him. Oddly, I picked up the 2nd cheapest, Luvs, and those are scented. ICK. But they did not bother him, only me. Hate that smell!

So, tomorrow should be a straight well baby visit, with no fuss about his penis.


----------

